# Bild in neuem Fenster öffnen?



## Harga (11. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich lese schon eine Weile in Eurem tollen Forum mit, ist wirklich klasse!

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer einfachen Bildergalerie. Mit der Suchfunktion konnte ich nichts richtig passendes finden. Ich wollte in einem Frame eine Tabelle anlegen in der Thumbs liegen. Bei Klick darauf soll das Bild in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden. Dieses Fenster soll genau so groß sein wie das Bild. Wie kann ich das mit html realisieren?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Christian


----------



## Sebastianus (11. August 2004)

Gar nicht - meinem Kenntnisstand nach!

Du musst schon mit PHP oder Co. die Bildgröße auslesen des Bildes, bevor du dieses in einem Pop-Up via Javascript durch z.B. onClick auf einem Link öffnen lässt - außer natürlich du machst alles händisch. "Suchbegriffe (Javascript, OnClick, window.open)"


----------



## vornst (1. September 2004)

Hi, 

also das kannst du mit PHP machen.
$a = getimagesize($filename);

$a[0] --> Länge
$a[1] --> Breite 

....

MFG vornst


----------

